# Power Pole



## jtaylor (Dec 15, 2016)

Who uses a power pole? Which one and 1 or 2? Thanks


----------



## fishman01 (Dec 15, 2016)

Never had much luck with a manual 8' pole I made from fiberglass. Problem was that even though I was in less than 6 feet of water, most times the bottom was soft mud and you'd need to go into that at least 3-4 feet for a good hold. I solved that problem by buying a Minn Kota with iPilot. Best thing I ever bought for my boat. Now it doesn't matter how deep the water is, I can pretty much stay in one spot without using an anchor or pole.


----------



## Steve762us (Dec 15, 2016)

fishman01 said:


> Never had much luck with a manual 8' pole I made from fiberglass. Problem was that even though I was in less than 6 feet of water, most times the bottom was soft mud and you'd need to go into that at least 3-4 feet for a good hold.



I got the idea here on GON--can't recall who suggested it-- for using a house ground rod from Lowe's--maybe $12? I guess it's 8', and holds great in mud and sand, even in water deeper than the rod (sling it down hard and it sticks).  It's lot quicker and more precise than an anchor.

I've got a 15' center console, but I bought one for fishin' buddy's 17' Carolina skiff. It worked well on his boat, too.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 16, 2016)

I use a PP Micro on my Gheenoe. It works great IF the water is shallow enough. A lot of the places I fish here in GA are too deep so I still have a standard anchor I'll use.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 16, 2016)

I have 1 and its great ... I have the 8ft signature but a 6ft would work just fine where I fish ... my buddy has 2 which is nice bc the boat wont turn with the wind ... but I sight fish mostly so im poling with the wind if its blowing much ... great tool in the flats


----------



## Rabco (Dec 16, 2016)

Without a doubt get the 10 ft power pole for GA. coast


----------



## pic217 (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree with fishman01 get a Minn Kota with iPilot. I have one and it works great. Even in the strong currents of the Georgia coast it holds you in position great.


----------



## wellwood (Dec 18, 2016)

Have a ten footer. It works great.


----------



## redfish1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Have a heavy 21 ft BOAT    10 ft power pole works great hardly ever use a regular anchor


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 2, 2017)

So far so good stickin in Mud and sand with a spot series 2 8' and 22' Sea Hunt


----------



## jtaylor (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on (2) 10' blades. I got them 20% off on a end of year sale. I think they will get used as much taking the kids to the beach as fishing. I still can't get my wife to throw the anchor!


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes you will find they help in a lot of situations .


----------

